# Is there any chance it could still be a BFP????



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi I had DE Transfer in Kiev Ukraine on the 30th of July.  I am due to have a blood test on Tues but I have done countless HPT tests and they have all been negative!!   Is there any chance I could still have a positive blood test on Tuesday?? This is my second attempt at DE the last was a Bio Chem preg we had made the decision hat this would be the last try but now facing a prob neg I dont know how to move on!!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi hun

as far as i understand you could still get a BFP, some girls have tested neg the day before test date then tested positive the next day. fingers crossed you get a BFP on tuesday  

pam xx


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks  Pam

That has given me a bit of hope!!!! My clinic told me not to do a POAS test but of course I had to!!! Typical of me!! Anyway I wont do another test before Tuesday and hopefully I will get good news!!

Thanks again

Briergirl


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Well that another BFN for me and I am getting sick sick sick of it!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you didn't get the result you wanted.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry hun, i was so hoping that it was going to turn out differently    

pam xx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news.  I checked especially today as I was hoping you'd posted an update and it would be good news (I know I'm new to these boards and don't know you but I really did feel for you).

So so sorry.  I can't really say anything to make you feel better.  Just allow yourself to feel what you're feeling and then when you're ready decide on the way forward.  Take care x


----------



## briergirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your good wishes!  Feeling a bit better now, we have decided to go back ti Kiev for 1 more try with Donor Embryo Transfer. I think it really will be the last time as we need to get a "but of a life" back if only for my DD.

Anyway thanks again and good luck to everyone

Joanne xxxx


----------

